# [SOLVED] Looking to OC Video Card



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok I have an ati Radeon HD 5770. The new 6770 is out. The 6770 has a 900Mhz GPU and my HD 5770 has a 850Mhz Gpu. I want to overclock mine to 900Mhz. The thing is I don't want my card to burn out in a short amount of time. SO basically my question is. What would be a powerful aftermarket cooling unit for my card. Any suggestions.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I used the ATI overclocker on my 5770 and got it to 925mhz with no problems. I backed it off to 900mhz and it runs cool as a cucumber. It's sitting at 40c right now.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

You should easily be able to increase the clock speed from 850 to 900 in Catalyst without having to replace the cooler. It won't make much difference to your framerates though. Monitor the temps and volts while stress-testing the new overclock.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Ok so I over clocked the GPU TO 900Mhz my idle temp is now 109F or 43C my max after playing battle field Bad company 2 at highest settings is 69C or 156F. Are the temps dangerous or am I safe.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Perfectly safe.

If you want, you can leave the clock settings at default for general desktop work, and create an overclock profile in Catalyst. This will automatically increase the clock speeds whenever you start a game and set them back to default when you finish playing.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

That's cool I think I will try that. Do you guys think I should overclock the Ram at all.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Overclocking the RAM will have even less effect on your framerates than overclocking the GPU. You could try increasing the video memory clock speed instead though. Do it in small increments, monitoring the temps/volts at each stage. The Auto-Tune button in Catalyst is the safest way to overclock the graphics card.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Ok I will try the auto tune.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*



Timer5 said:


> Ok I will try the auto tune.


That's what I used. Be prepared though, it may take awhile to complete.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

OK I auto tuned my Card. It set the GPU to 950Mhz and the video card's ram to 1435Mhz. The GPU starts at about 47C or 116F. The then after a load the card is at 71C or 159F. Are these temps dangerous. Will my card burn out in a year or two. Or will this not damage my card so much.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Those temps are fine. No danger of burning out.

If you want to see how hot the card can safely go, close down all other programs and run FurMark for about 15 minutes. The temperature graph at the bottom of the screen will rise sharply and then level out at something like 80-90C. This program pushes the card harder than any game, so if you don't get any artifacts during the test then your overclock is safe.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I am sorry to go off topic. Well after all the overclocking was done Battlefield Bad company 2 only gave me about 18-20 fraps. I have a 6 core 4GB of Ram and you know my video card. Why are my games still running slow is it because of XP. That is the only thing that I have not upgraded.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

If you follow koala's advice in post #5 and setup a gaming profile you can up the fan speed while in a gaming profile. That should cool it even further.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

The HD5770 is a good mid-range gaming card, so you should be getting higher framerates.

Do you have the latest chipset/graphics drivers, XP SP3 and critical MS updates installed?

What resolution and in-game graphics settings are you using? Have you tried reducing them all to minimum while testing?

If you've got antialiasing set to x4 or higher, try x2 or disable it. This setting is the most demanding of all.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I have the latest drivers. My copy of XP has never been online. I though that would help protect it from slowing down But it has service pack 3 but no other updates a few that some games have on it like some of the C++ updates. The reason is I have seen that when you put in a fresh installation of XP it is lightning fast then you get the updates and it lags. I don't know the resoluteness but I have it on max settings. But I thought with the overclocking I would get higher fraps right now I get about the same fraps as I did before. Well the XP will be going away today or tomorrow my new HDD will be coming in the mail today or tomorrow and I all ready have 7 ready.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I overclocked mine and it did nothing for the FSP. I put it back at defaults seeing as all it would end up doing was shorten the GPU's life.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Well if it is not the card than what is holding me back fraps wise.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Fraps is a screen recording program. Do you mean fps? (frames per second = framerates)

If you're recording with Fraps while running a game, this will reduce your framerates.

What size is your monitor and what's your screen resolution?

Have you tried reducing the in-game graphics options from max to min? Max is only for high-end cards and CPUs.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

My screen is an old CRT 16 inch. Sorry FPS. I use fraps to measure my speed. I am on a lower res my monitor can't handle HD at all. I have a High end CPU I have the AMD phenom II X6 1075. If overclocking my video card is not helping performance what will help it I want to be at max what can I upgrade to get there.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

A faster graphics card will give you higher framerates if you want to play at max settings. Have you tried disabling antialiasing yet?

You could also check to see if any of your background processes are slowing down the computer. Try disabling any programs that are running while you're playing a game, including antivirus.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I use a program called game booster it knocks out a good deal of background program. I thought OC the card would make it a faster card.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

No, the clock speed is only one aspect of the card's performance, and it doesn't usually have much effect on framerates unless you overclock heavily, which can be dangerous.

Other things to consider when looking at graphics card performance are VRAM (amount, type, speed), stream processors, bandwidth, bus type, how well it works with the chipset drivers and CPU, etc. Increasing the clock speed alone is generally just for tweaking a bit of extra performance out of the card, not massively increasing the framerates.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Is there any thing I can do besides buying a new card that will increase speed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Reduce in-game graphics settings and screen resolution.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Well thanks for the help. You can close this thread if you would like.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

One more thing! What are your FPS in BF2? The game by default is locked at 100fps. There is a way to overide that. I'm getting an average of 225fps in bf2.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I only get about 18-20. How do you unlock it. What do use to to measure FPS. I use Fraps.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I use fraps and I just ran the game without unlocking the FPS and it was pegged at 100 fps.
Go here My Documents/Battlefield 2/Profiles/global.con and right click open and then open with Notepad. Then paste this in:

GlobalSettings.setDefaultUser "0001" 
GlobalSettings.setNamePrefix "Recon" 
game.lockfps 250 
renderer.drawfps 1 
and save. Then right click on the con file and change it to read only. It will now load that on every start. If you don't change the attributes to read only, you will have to paste that in every time.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

So what do you have the game set to. Do you have it on max or no.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Every game I play is maxed out. I'll benchmark through fraps to get my average FPS in the game and post it.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

hey I tried the thing you told me but i couldn't find it. The folder you told me about is not there. I think it is in a different place in XP. I went into BFBC2 the folder but the folder profiles was not there.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

In Xp it's in Documents and settings and then the folder My Documents.

Here's my min and avgerage in the game.

Frames Time Min Max Avg
13171	60000 164 241 219.517


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

That is an insane amount of FPS. I have never gotten that high on any at all. Is there some thing you do to your system to get FPS that high. on Fallout 3 the highest I have ever gotten is 75 on max. I also checked the location and I still couldn't find it. But I will change it tomorrow. My new HDD will be in Tomorrow and then I can finally install 7. But still what is holding back my computer is it XP that is holding me back is it the old IDE HDD set up.

P.S what type of Video card Vender do you have I have an XFX what do you have.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I have a PowerColor HD 5770 at stock settings with a Phenom II X4 955 oc'd to 3.8ghz. I'm running it on my Windows 7 32 bit gaming setup. I have tripple boot with Windows 7 32 bit and 64 bit and Xp Pro. I also use game booster and I've adjusted Win 7 32 bit to adjust for best performance. What make and wattage PSU are you using?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I just logged into Xp Pro installed BF2 and my framerates without the mod are pegged at 100 fps. In Xp you can find that folder in C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Battlefield 2\Profiles\Local\Default and the file is called Profile.con

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
465, 4656, 99, 101, 99.871


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Ok my PSU is a Corsair TX650W PSU. I went to the folder and Profiles was not there. Do you think it is because I have never gone on line on that computer is the reason mine never appeared. I had a picture of the File of BFBC2 but I don't know how to get it to you.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Ok I found out a way to look at the picture. Here go to this website.

Timer5 Specs OK picture by Timer5 - Photobucket


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Your running a different version. I'm running BF2.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Oh that explains every thing. So with Battlefield Bad company 2 am I getting the correct amount of FPS.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I've never played that so I'm not certain. You can try setting Affinity in Task Manager under processes. Start the game and find the game under services, right click that and select Affinity. Choose to run the game on 4 to see if your FPS picks up and if not try two. I'm wondering if the fact that you have a six core cpu is maybe causing it. That game was out long before six cores. It's worth a shot anyways. Let me know if you da and if it works.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I am about to sound dumb but what is Affinity.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

It sets what core(s) you want a specific program to run on.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*



Amd_Man said:


> You can try setting Affinity in Task Manager under processes. Start the game and find the game under services, right click that and select Affinity. Choose to run the game on 4 to see if your FPS picks up and if not try two.


Press Ctrl-Alt-Del to open the Task Manager, then click the Processes tab. Leave it open on the desktop. Start the game. Alt-tab to switch between the game and Task Manager. Right-click the game's exe in Task Manager and select 'Set Affinity'. This allows you to choose how many of your CPU's 6 cores the game will use.

I know you want to play at max settings, but what fps do you get with the graphics set to minimum?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Ok I took both of your suggestions. With AMD man I set the Affinity to 4 and that raised my FPS to about 20-25 and then I set it to dual and that put me at about 20-30 FPS. With your advice Koala I turned the graphics down to the lowest and set the Affinity and I got about 20-20 FPS. So to the both of you thank you. Sorry I did not know about Affinity I work with mostly Single Core CPUS not multi core. Do you guys have any other suggestions for me.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

What motherboard are you using?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

If you've got a new hard drive on the way and you're upgrading from XP to 7, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I will tell you how it works out I will post either tomorrow or the day after it matters when my HDD comes in. My Mob is an MSI 880GM-E41. I have 4GB of Ram G skill Ripjaw series. 2x2GB set up.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I've been thinking about why your frame rates are so low and I may have a answer. You say that you have a X6 1075t, but on the cpu support list for your motherboard it's not listed as supported. I'm thinking that your system is running at 803mhz. Download this CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting and run it to see the reported mhz/ghz of your cpu. I've also put a link below for the cpu support list from MSI.

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/880GM-E41.html#?div=CPUSupport


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I use CPUZ often actually I use it to test if AMD Turbo Core works or not. It runs at 800Mhz but when I start up a game or a large program it goes up to 3GHz and then rises up to 3.5Ghz when playing big games or running large files. Heck I over clocked the CPU so the Turbo Core speed would be at 3.6Ghz. But I undid that because I did not notice any performance increase. So do you have any other ideas I am still up for suggestions.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I read that you don't have SP3 and part of that service pack addressed multi core cpus. Perhaps Windows Xp is not using your cpu effectivly.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

I do have SP3 I just don't have any other updates.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Any other ideas I am open for suggestions.


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Hey I got 7 installed the game and my game now runs faster. At max quality I now get 40-50 FPS. It is now considerably faster the lowest it ever got was about 38FPS. In 7 I didn't even need to overclock my Video card. Man I love my 5770 it is the best card I have ever bought. Thanks for the help AMD man and Koala. Who would have though that direct X11 would affect my game so much.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Looking to OC Video Card*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved.

DX11 usually makes games slower because it is more demanding than DX9. Do you get a similar increase in framerates when running games in DX9 mode?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

I haven't tested yet. My guess is that DX11 can actually use my 6 cores.


----------

